# Gummizug Kopfrute



## Rocky71 (6. Februar 2013)

Hab da mal ein paar Fragen,

hab mir ne Kopfrute zu gelegt.

Gab früher so gummizüge die man über die spitze schieben konnte, gibts sowas noch?wo bekomm ich die!?

Oder muß ich auf gummizug umrüsten!?

Bei uns im See gibts Karpfen bis 20Pfd. und Forellen,
zu was ner stärke an gummizug ratet ihr da!?
Durchmesser usw.!?

Eigentlich ist die nur zum stippen(Rotaugen,usw) gedacht , aber ihr kennt das ja!Rute rein und dicken klopper dann dran!


----------



## Tricast (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gummizug Kopfrute*

Welche hast Du dir denn zugelegt? 

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Gardenfly (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gummizug Kopfrute*

Wenn du die Wettkampfgummis meinst: Silikonschlauch mit Wirbel,das wird nichts mit großen Karpfen. Da muss schon ein Interner rein der über 2-3 Teile der Rute geht.


----------



## Rocky71 (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gummizug Kopfrute*

Hab den mit 2 Spitzen die ich tauschen kann, wollte iene mit wettkampfgummi ausrüsten und die andere mit dem Anderen Gummi,
für köderfisch angeln und rotaugen stippen


----------



## gründler (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gummizug Kopfrute*

Moin

Gummizug:
http://www.angeltreff.org/friedfischtechniken/kopfrute/kopfrute.html





Diese Gummis zum drüber schieben auf die Spitze sind nen relikt aus'n 80-90er Jahren.

Mittlerweile gibt es Stonfos zum draufkleben/stecken.
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Stonfo-Spitzenaufsatz-fur-Stippruten-zur-Schnuraufnahme-/160968554299?pt=DE_Sport_Angelsport_Angelruten&var=&hash=item257a79373b





Ach wegen Gummi allg. Guck dir mal nen Daiwa Hydrolastik in schwarz an,das ist aber ziemlich dick und Du must die Spitze kürzen.Kannst auch ein anderes nehmen aber dann min.nen 1,6mm oder mehr,dafür haste dann aber nen Gummi was auch Großkarpfen mitmacht (fische das selbst in meiner Carppole,das schwarze Daiwa) das ist innen hohl und mit flüssigkeit gefüllt damit es geschmeidig bleibt und sich besser dehnt.

Ach ja,wie heißt deine Rute bezw.was steht da drauf????da gibt es nämlich unterschiede für was die Rute eingesetzt werden kann,und was fürn Gummi da rein paßt/sollte.

#h


----------



## Rocky71 (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gummizug Kopfrute*

welche stärke nehm ich da?
was kostet sowas alles in allem!?


das andere was ich meinte war wie ein silikonschlauch wo ein gumi drin war und vorne was zum einhängen der montage
einfach auf die spitze stecken und fertig


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gummizug Kopfrute*

Mein Rat: geh zum Fachhändler und lass dir den Gummizug einbauen!

Ein guter Händler macht das für kleines Geld (oder auch kostenlos wenn du alles bei ihm einkaufst) und kann dir auch alle benötigten Teile wie Teflonhülse (innen oder außen), Durchfäldler, Endkeil und vor allem den passenden Gummi für deine Rute und Verwendung geben. Und ganz wichtig: wenn er ein bischen Erfahrung hat, kürzt er die Rute an der richtigen Stelle ein.

Wenn du wirklich mit einer Pole auch Karpfen landen willst darf die Rute schon etwas kräftiger sein - allerdings macht das stippen auch kleine Fische dann nicht mehr soviel Spaß - außer du wechselst jedes Mal den Gummi.
Besser ist es wenn du ein zweites Top-Kit hast.

Den Silokonschlauch mit Wirbel.... Sorry, sowas hab ich jahrelang schon nicht mehr gesehen. Wie oben schon empfohlen, kauf dir Stonfo`s wenn es kein Gummizug sein soll.


----------



## Tricast (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gummizug Kopfrute*

Rocky 71,

noch einmal, welche hast Du dir denn gekauft? Nur wenn man die Rute kennt kann man Dir auch helfen, alles andere ist nur im Nebel stochern.
Es gibt Ruten die vertragen nur leichte Gummizüge und es gibt Ruten für dicke Gummis.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Rocky71 (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gummizug Kopfrute*

6m Shakespeare Polestar ECO mit einer E-Spitze

http://www.ebay.de/itm/SHAKESPEARE-...ort_Angelsport_Angelruten&hash=item35c143b28a


----------



## Tricast (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gummizug Kopfrute*



Rocky71 schrieb:


> 6m Shakespeare Polestar ECO mit einer E-Spitze
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/SHAKESPEARE-POLESTAR-TELE-Stipp-6m-/230875705994?pt=DE_Sport_Angelsport_Angelruten&hash=item35c143b28a



Das ist eine Telestippe, wenn es die denn ist. Bei einer Telestippe wird auf die Spitze ein "Stonfo" geklebt und in diesen dann die Schnur eingehängt. Denke daran, die Schnur mit Vorfach und Haken sollte ca. 1/2 m kürzer sein als die Rute.

Gruß Heinz

Unter einer Kopfrute versteht man im allgemeinen eine Rute zum verkürzten fischen. Die Rute kann auseinander genommen werden aber nicht zusammengeschoben werden wie bei einer Telerute.


----------



## Rocky71 (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gummizug Kopfrute*

also reicht stonfo!?

gummizug lieber finger weg lassen bei ner tele!?


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gummizug Kopfrute*

Ein  Stonfo reicht wenn du "ganz normal" auf Rotaugen usw stippen möchtest...
Das mit dem Gummi ist halt eine zusätzliche Versicherung um auch größere Fische sicher ausdrillen zu können.


----------



## Gardenfly (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gummizug Kopfrute*



Rocky71 schrieb:


> also reicht stonfo!?
> 
> gummizug lieber finger weg lassen bei ner tele!?



Geht auch,ist aber nicht das wahre.Eine Steckrute mit Reservekits ist da die bessere wahl.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gummizug Kopfrute*

Da gebe ich dir Recht - es stellt sich aber immer die Frage wie oft und wie die Stippe eingesetzt wird.
Wenn ich nur mal so am Rande ein paar Rotaugen stippen gehe oder ab und an mal bei einem Hegefischen mitmache muß man keine Pole mit div. Wechselkit`s haben.

@TE: Die Stippe ist schon ok, die steckt schon einiges weg und du kannst, wenn du das möchtest, einen Gummizug einbauen - allerdings mußt du dich dann aber auf eine Stärke festlelegen.

Die Rute wird bei uns viel zum "Grundelflitschen" an Rhein und Mosel genommen und muß dabei schon die ein oder andere Barbe oder einen Brassen überstehen - das packt die auch ohne Gummizug wenn man sich nicht zu ungeschickt anstellt.


----------



## Tricast (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gummizug Kopfrute*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> @TE: Die Stippe ist schon ok, die steckt schon einiges weg und du kannst, wenn du das möchtest, einen Gummizug einbauen - allerdings mußt du dich dann aber auf eine Stärke festlelegen.
> 
> Die Rute wird bei uns viel zum "Grundelflitschen" an Rhein und Mosel genommen und muß dabei schon die ein oder andere Barbe oder einen Brassen überstehen - das packt die auch ohne Gummizug wenn man sich nicht zu ungeschickt anstellt.



Bis was für eine Vorfachstärke könnte man die Rute nehmen damit es keinen Bruch gibt?

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gummizug Kopfrute*

Kommt auf die gesammte Montage und die Schnur drauf an - ich kenne Angler die fischen die Rute am See mit einer 12er oder 14er Gangrou bzw. einer 16er TerraLine als Hauptschnur am Rhein mit dementsprechendem Vorfach bis 0,10mm. Dünner würde ich nur wenn keine größeren fische zu erwarten sind.


----------

